# Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro v3515 - Black screen, lights on



## Nathanhales (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey guys.

Ok so the other day i was on my laptop and suddenly the screen went black, but the fan was still running and the lights were on. I restarted my laptop and the screen was still black yet everything else seemed to be running fine. I had a quick read on some forums and overheating was suggested. My laptop does get rather hot so i thought this could be the problem. I removed the heatsink and fans, removed all of the dust and put more heat paste onto the processor.
This time, the laptop turned on. The computer was running about 5-10mins, i had connected to the internet and windows live, then the computer restarted itself. After the restart, the same black screen problem occured. I decided to have another fiddle with the parts, and again, it started up. But this time, the computer went terribly slow on the windows loading screen. So slow that i thought it had frozen. It also sounded as if the fans had turned off.
I've been trying and fiddling round with components all day today. I found a post which said to remove things one at a time and try to start up the laptop to see what happens. The only thing which caused the laptop to turn on was the LAN card. As soon as the computer was restarted, it froze at the windows start up again.

I find it weird that it works sometimes and then others it just doesn't. If there is anyone out there with a solution it would be glady appreciated. I don't think it's an overheating problem as i've made sure it's cooled down propperly and i've made sure all of the cooling system is working.

HELP! lol.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like failing/faulty hardware. Likely the motherboard. I don't know that there is much more you can do with a laptop.


----------

